# Keystone Sprinter Both Airs Won't Work At Same Time



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently bought a 2014 Keystone Sprinter 370 . I recently tried to turn on the second unit . They both worked at first , but when the main unit reaches set point it cuts off like it's supposed to do , but it doesn't turn back on when the temp. Goes up. The way the air is setup on this trailer is the main unit is ducted with a thermostat and the second unit is in the bedroom and just has a knob that you turn it on/off. They both work good independently , but not at the same time. They are Colman a/c only. It is a 50 amp trailer. I ran the service to he trailer with 6/3 with a ground. Is that wire sufficient? Or should I try #4 wire? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wire size is dependant on the length of the run but if both work initially (without dropping the voltage below 110) then the shore power is not the issue. Sounds like a thermostat issue.

How do you reset it so that you can turn it back on?


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Wire size is dependant on the length of the run but if both work initially (without dropping the voltage below 110) then the shore power is not the issue. Sounds like a thermostat issue.
> 
> How do you reset it so that you can turn it back on?


When I turn off the unit in the bedroom the unit with the thermostat will come back on and work perfectly. I did try to run the thermostat to fan on instead of having the fan on auto and they both work fine. I also think that it is a thermostat issue. Thanks for the reply.


----------

